# zenith tv sy2751y need manual



## portrichey2009 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't find user manual for this old 1996 27 inch tv and online searches are a dead-end unless its to buy one.
Not having any problems, just need to familiarize myself with controls.
Thanks


----------

